

Year One Labs Incubator Announces: Leverages Lean Startup Model - skmurphy
http://www.yearonelabs.com/build-your-lean-startup-with-year-one-labs/

======
paulsingh
>> $50k, issued in tranches based on milestones

Tranches generally aren't very entrepreneur friendly, I wonder how much
pushback they'll get about that that.

